# Event Viewer in Windows 98?



## IdleGuy (Sep 17, 2001)

In NT, 2K and XP, Windows has Event viewer to display a log of system errors and application errors. I want to know if 98 can do that too.


----------



## IdleGuy (Sep 17, 2001)

IdleGuy said:


> In NT, 2K and XP, Windows has Event viewer to display a log of system errors and application errors. I want to know if 98 can do that too.


----------

